# Seaside Check-in



## geist1223 (Nov 5, 2021)

We checked-in at Seaside yesterday. We opted for the 6pm check-in with a Noon check-out next week. We basically got the Unit we wanted. We are in the South Wing, outboard facing Tillamook Head, on the 8th Floor in 8836. If you want the Wrist Band in addition to the Cards you have to go to the Conceirge Desk, I stood there stoically while Patti explained that because how horrible our last 2 "Updates" were we are never going again. I finally wandered off.


----------

